# Good exercises for back legs?



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone have suggestions for exercises/activities I can do to strengthen/work Vida's back legs? She's slightly cow hocked (which I've been told is common among working line puppies), and I'd like to work on strengthening the back leg muscles and joints to try to either correct it or keep it from getting worse. She's almost 8 months old, by the way.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sit to stand. Have her sit, then get her to stand by just raising her butt. Not stepping forward. 

Also if you have a Bosu ball you can get her to balance on it with her back legs, and her front and have her shift around it using only her back legs. 

Uphill walks.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I remember reading a post about walking up hilly terrain...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rear end awareness on a pedestal.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Rear end awareness on a pedestal.


What do you mean?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Take any of these classes taught by Bobbie Lyons-especially the K9FITBones class.

Courses Offered


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

kburrow11 said:


> What do you mean?



Front feet on a pedestal, a Bosu ball, a brick, a box, and make the dog shift around their front legs by moving their back legs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I have my shepherd leap into the air from either a sit or a standing still position....she does have some mighty powerful hindquarters.


SuperG


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Uphill sprints. Fly pole. Low hurdle, back and forth. Stairs. Swimming. Forwards and backwards over a ladder [with pole steps] lying on the ground. Build up to any new exercise slowly.


----------

